# Im bored, drawing your betta for fun (free!)



## appleandpebble2 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi guys, Im bored tonight and I would just want to draw some stuff, so why not bettas?
Here's some of my work:










WARNING: Im sipping some champagne so my next drawings won't be as detailed as those above but Ill do my best  

If you are interested, answer those 3 questions! 
- what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ? 
- explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta 
- what are you doing right now in your life (work/studies/lifegoals/sports,..)!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

- what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ? This is Kumo. It means "Cloud" in japanese.  He's a Yellow Salamander EEHMPK.
- explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta. Uh... Curious & Cautious.
- what are you doing right now in your life (work/studies/lifegoals/sports,..)! Sleeping, studying, homework, cleaning tanks, buying plants, organizing fish stuff. I also am half fish, the only sport I do is swimming. I'm out of season, though.

It doesn't have to be overly detailed, but if you could do it like... detailed but without background.  I love your art, super jealous that you can draw that well. What do you use to make them?

ETA: I have better pictures, but need to upload them, which takes some time. If you need better, please tell me!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

... Sorry for double post. Bump le bump? I was excited for a pixel betta. ;-;


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't know if you're still doing this, but here are two of my faves 
what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that the boy is Peeve because he jumped into the sink the first day (that's my pet peeve with fish) The girl is pineapple because of her markings
- explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta Peeve is all bark and no bite. He likes to flare at me but when I put my finger near him he backs up. Pineapple's the opposite
- what are you doing right now in your life (work/studies/lifegoals/sports,..)! School. I'm hoping to be a doctor or an ichthyologist or a marine biologist


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Those are amazing! I wish I could draw. Here is some info for the boy I lost last week. Today would have been his first birthday.

*- what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ? *
His name was Eric. He was named after Prince Eric from The Little Mermaid. All of my tanks are different Disney/PIXAR movies
*- explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta *
When he was a few months old he was a little pain because he kept wedging himself into tight spots, but once he got to about 6 months old he quieted down a lot. He spent most of the time laying around since it was so difficult for him to swim with his tumors.
Two words: calm and trouble
*- what are you doing right now in your life (work/studies/lifegoals/sports,..)!* 
I am a sophomore in college studying to be an Elementary School teacher. I would like to teach any grade up to 3rd, Preferably preK-1.

Pictures:


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

- what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ? 
*her name is Leia. I name my bettas by what name pops into my head and screams at me the most, they basically name themselves. Plus Carrie Fisher just passed and I really like the name Leia*
- explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta 
*Feisty and regal*
- what are you doing right now in your life (work/studies/lifegoals/sports,..)!
*Not sure what this has to do with anything but I work at a Vet center as an Animal Care Attendant and am a college graduate with my Bachelor's Degree in Animal Science with an Equine Empasis. *


----------



## JumpingatSundown (Jan 13, 2017)

what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ? 
Jumper bc Betta's jump
- explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta 
Surface lover skittish
- what are you doing right now in your life 
Why u wanna no


----------



## JumpingatSundown (Jan 13, 2017)

JumpingatSundown said:


> what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ?
> Jumper bc Betta's jump
> - explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta
> Surface lover skittish
> ...


He is purple blue with a silver blue head and amber eyes


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

JumpingatSundown said:


> what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ?
> Jumper bc Betta's jump
> - explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta
> Surface lover skittish
> ...


S/he probably just curious. You don't have to be specific, just for example "I am studying for finals" or "Am upgrading my betta's tank"

(One last thing... Not all bettas jump. )


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> - what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that ? This is Kumo. It means "Cloud" in japanese.  He's a Yellow Salamander EEHMPK.
> - explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta. Uh... Curious & Cautious.
> - what are you doing right now in your life (work/studies/lifegoals/sports,..)! Sleeping, studying, homework, cleaning tanks, buying plants, organizing fish stuff. I also am half fish, the only sport I do is swimming. I'm out of season, though.
> 
> ...



Welp, sorry! I forgot all about it.. Right now I don't have my wacom with me but Ill draw something on paper for you, and will send it to you. If you like the drawing, Ill find time to work on it next week!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Hyunjicho said:


> I don't know if you're still doing this, but here are two of my faves
> what's the name of your betta and why did you name him/her like that the boy is Peeve because he jumped into the sink the first day (that's my pet peeve with fish) The girl is pineapple because of her markings
> - explain in 1 - 2 words the character of your betta Peeve is all bark and no bite. He likes to flare at me but when I put my finger near him he backs up. Pineapple's the opposite
> - what are you doing right now in your life (work/studies/lifegoals/sports,..)! School. I'm hoping to be a doctor or an ichthyologist or a marine biologist


Thanks ! Will work on it as soon as I have my wacom back (that would be tomorrow evening).


----------

